# Frogs that dont make a noise?



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just got an old viv out the shed and set it up in my room. Not sure of the dimensions but it isn't very big. Got a heat mat under it, and its got a gravel substrate in it, but probably gonna take it out and use something different. I want to put a frog or two in there, but dont want them croaking all night while I try to sleep. I'v read that female pacmans dont croak, so thats a possibility. What other frogs are quiet? What about tree frogs?

P.S I really want to stay away from poisen darts, I dont really fancy paying £40 each for them.

thanks


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Just got an old viv out the shed and set it up in my room. Not sure of the dimensions but it isn't very big. Got a heat mat under it, and its got a gravel substrate in it, but probably gonna take it out and use something different. I want to put a frog or two in there, but dont want them croaking all night while I try to sleep. I'v read that female pacmans dont croak, so thats a possibility. What other frogs are quiet? What about tree frogs?
> 
> P.S I really want to stay away from poisen darts, I dont really fancy paying £40 each for them.
> 
> thanks


£40 for dart frogs woo thats cheap where can u get them frm for 40? every where i have looked there all £70 for 1 frog.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

go to www.reptileforums.co.uk, then go in the classifieds forum and click on the thread 'reputable shops' or something like that. Theres a list of online reptile shops that sell poison darts. Most of them are upwards of £70 but afew sell brown mantillas for around £40


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just a heads-up: There is a difference between Mantellas and Poison Dart Frogs, so many people who are looking for PDFs (not the Adobe file format!







) would not be appeased by knowing that 40 pounds could get them a Brown Mantella.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Ah right, alot of the shops sell them in the poison dart list


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fair enough. I figured that that's what was the deal...just wanted to let you know and I guess give you a free bump or two!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

look to frogs like tomatoe frogs, red-legged walkers, or maybe toads of the Bombina complex (variegata are my favorite) and avoiding males definately helps......


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

usually it is only males that make noise


----------

